# Need help with a PRI-CIDP Number



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi
I am doing some paperwork for my brother who is retired from Canadian Armed Forces , they are asking for a PRI-CIDP ,He has a SN(Service Number) ,would this be the same thing?We went through years of paperwork and on the pension paperwork there is his SIN and Pension No. only and on the insurance papers they only use his SN.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Kind of odd as PRI is the Public Service number used for civilians and not for military. But yes, you would use his service number. As for why there is only his SIN on the paperwork, it's because the SN only started in the 90s or so.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> Kind of odd as PRI is the Public Service number used for civilians and not for military. But yes, you would use his service number. As for why there is only his SIN on the paperwork, it's because the SN only started in the 90s or so.


Thanks for your feedback,he was in Military for 27 years then he got out but they hired him back to go to Afghanistan for 4 years .The last 5 years he was a civilian and he joined the Military in 1977.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

marina628 said:


> Thanks for your feedback,he was in Military for 27 years then he got out but they hired him back to go to Afghanistan for 4 years .The last 5 years he was a civilian and he joined the Military in 1977.


No problem. Hopefully it will be of help. Though, now that I think about it, was the paperwork somewhat generic for government pensions, or was it given when you were doing the paperwork for a military pension?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

It is to change a beneficiary on a Life Insurance for a Military group policy .


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

I take that it is with SunLife and that we're not talking about the Supplementary Death Benefits Plan? There are a number of forms here that might be of interest, though you probably already saw them: http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pension/forms.page?


----------

